
Mobile app idea #85: Farsighted Mirror - txn3735
https://www.xamotoolkit.com/post/mobile-app-idea-85-farsighted-mirror
======
rini17
Excuse me, optics just won't work that way with unmodified display. Some lens
will be necessary.

